# *The CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Owners Club*



## HunT3R.!

Welcome to the
CoolerMaster Hyper TX3
Owners Club!


















*Hello!
I've been Looking around for a while, And one thing I noticed was, That the Coolermaster Hyper 212+ Owners had a club, While us Coolermaster Hyper TX3 were left out without a club!







So... I decided to Make this Club!








Now all of you Hyper TX3 Owners can show us how cool your HSF is and post your rigs' pics















Feel Free to Talk, Ask, Post, Show, and JOIN!







*

*Cooler Master's Hyper TX series has evolved with requirements of current mainstream CPUs. The introduction of Hyper TX3 marks another milestone with Cooler Master's first-ever full compatibility with Intel LGA 1156 socket.

Hyper TX3 is taking basic ideas and simple design while incorporating it with most of the fine points of a decent performing cooler, such as the flexibility to switch from Intel to AMD quickly and easily, the dual fan design to attach another 92mm fan to increase the cooling power. Hyper TX3 also brings back the "original" direct contact heat-pipe design from Cooler Master.*




























Current Members:

*HunT3R.!* *(Founder)* - P/P Blade Master 92 [Stock] + Spire Bluestar 90
Wile-E-Coyote - P/P RocketFish Fans w/ Shroud
Volvo - Delta EFC0912BF
8ight - P/P MassCool 45 CFM Blue LED Sleeve bearing
IzninjaFTW - P/P Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Fletcherea - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Linkin93 - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Rogues - P/P Blade Master 92 [Stock] + Generic 92mm Fan
HighOC - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Dawn of War - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Mechrock - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
EpicPie - Rocketfish Stock
StarYoshi - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Duhjuh - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Dl_rank1 - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
SUPERBONG - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
LAF - P/P Blade Master 92 [Stock] + CM Storm Scout Exhaust Fan
SC2Pro - Rocketfish
SamMaghsoodloo - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Faraz1729 - Blade Master 92 [Stock]
Jzkillzone23 - Blade Master 92 [Stock]

Members







, Post This to your Sig!

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[center][url="http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling/804209-coolermaster-hyper-tx3-owners-club.html"]:applaud:[B]The CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Owners Club[/B]:applaud:[/url][/center]

[/CODE]

*NOTE : If you want, You're welcome to post the fan(s) and configuration (Push/Pull for example) you're using on your Hyper TX3 so I can write it near your name at the member list!
NOTE #2: Any Suggestions about improving the club will be Appreciated!







*


----------



## Wile-E-Coyote

Why do you have a pic of the older TX-3? They no longer use wire clips to attach the fans with.

Will a re-branded TX-3 count? (RockFish)?

I must admit that this cooler responds well to push/pull with shrouds. But the CM Hyper 212+ trumps it. (I have both)

Here is a look at it.

RocketFish


----------



## HunT3R.!

Whoa. I've never seen a RockFish. Does it still count as a TX3 at all? I mean, Was it a TX3 that's kind of moded and improved or is it a completely new Cooler that uses afew features from the old TX3? in that case I guess not but if it's the first option, sure I guess it counts! lol


----------



## Wile-E-Coyote

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Whoa. I've never seen a RockFish. Does it still count as a TX3 at all? I mean, Was it a TX3 that's kind of moded and improved or is it a completely new Cooler that uses afew features from the old TX3? in that case I guess not but if it's the first option, sure I guess it counts! lol


It is simply a re-branded CM TX-3. (I just did the cooling mods)

I went to the site and it appears that CM has updated to the wire fan clip holder. My bad








To bad I liked the plastic fan holders. (It came with 2 sets and rubber fan dampeners) It appears like the CM Hyper 212+ has also moved to the wire fan clips. (My 212+ also has the plastic fan holders) At least they give ya 2 sets


----------



## HunT3R.!

the Wire clips are great imo


----------



## HunT3R.!

This is wierd, I can't find Rockfish anywhere


----------



## Volvo

It's RocketFish, not Rockfish.

Anyway, I'd like to be part.
My bedroom rig has one.

Mounted a Delta EFC0912BF on it.


----------



## Wile-E-Coyote

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
This is wierd, I can't find Rockfish anywhere


Perhaps this will help.









Rocketfish

Dang....I HATE getting old!


----------



## HunT3R.!

lol, the page you required does not exist?


----------



## Volvo

Edit your opening post please








I'm joining.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Lol. I guess RocketFish Counts, Wile-E-Coyote, you're in








And So are you Volvo

Updated


----------



## Volvo

Thanks!









We're the pioneer members... Heh.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Yep. Someone needed to make that fan a club dont you think? especially as the Hyper 212+ has one and throws us out like this XD


----------



## Volvo

LOL. 
We can't join in there. The TX3 isn't as good as its 212+ brother.

But still I believe it performs excellently for the price.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


LOL. 
We can't join in there. The TX3 isn't as good as its 212+ brother.

But still I believe it performs excellently for the price.


Exactly ^^


----------



## HunT3R.!

Sig Code Added!









*The CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Owners Club*


----------



## Volvo

Would be a good idea to put in brackets, the fan(s) used on the heatsink. For reference.
My two cents


----------



## HunT3R.!

Where? o.o


----------



## Volvo

Besides the member's name.

For example, for mine it would be Volvo (Delta EFC0912BF)

Or if I ran push-pull, it would be Volvo (P/P Delta EFC0912BF)

Those running stock fans would be labeled as Blade Master 92, because that's what the stock fan is.

Something like that









EDIT: I made a banner. Add if you want


----------



## HunT3R.!

Oooh! lol, This would be cool. And what if I'm running the Stock fan as Pull and added a Spire Bluestar 92mm as a Push?


----------



## Volvo

Hmm, P/P Spire Bluestar 92 + Blade Master 92.

P/P means Push-Pull, so place your push fan first and the pull fan second.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Also, Notice I added your suggestion in the bottom of the opening post. Look for the NOTE


----------



## Volvo

Thanks


----------



## HunT3R.!

Updated, Do you think it looks nice?


----------



## Volvo

Coolio.









I'll be compiling a list of our owners, and fans.

Will try to collect information on these fans.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Awesome


----------



## 8ight

I have a TX3 with 2 MassCool 45 CFM Blue LED Sleeve bearing fans in a push/pull config, I love the cooler, I'll add pics soon!









EDIT: Sign me up for the club too, thanks for the PM OP.

Pics time, ALERT! HARDWARE PR0N!!!


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8ight*


I have a TX3 with 2 MassCool 45 CFM Blue LED Sleeve bearing fans in a push/pull config, I love the cooler, I'll add pics soon!









EDIT: Sign me up for the club too, thanks for the PM OP.


Awesome, Welcome to our club


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ight* 
Pics time, ALERT! HARDWARE PR0N!!!




























Looks cool, But my question is, Isn't the Stock coolermaster Fan better than those 45cfm fans?


----------



## HunT3R.!

Anyway here's pics of my Coolermaster Hyper TX3 with the Spire Bluestar as Push and the Stock Coolermaster fan as Pull

case is Antec 902


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


Looks cool, But my question is, Isn't the Stock coolermaster Fan better than those 45cfm fans?










No I saw a 10C temp drop in p/p with these under load vs. just the stock fan, and I always run matching fans so it doesn't generate excessive noise, the stock fan has a lower static pressure than these and I'm considering making shrouds with some old fans I have, if I feel so inclined.

EDIT: These are also low-noise sleeve bearing fans, dead silent and they'll run forever with proper lubrication every so often.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Hmm. I have long Screws and a Spare Noiseless 92mm Fan. What if I put it in addition to the push fan? like this

PULL FAN---HEATSINK---PUSH FAN---SPARE FAN

Also, the Push fan is 3500rpm and the Spare fan is I think around 2000-2500rpm. Will it **** up the whole thing or will I still get temps drop?


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


Hmm. I have long Screws and a Spare Noiseless 92mm Fan. What if I put it in addition to the push fan? like this

PULL FAN---HEATSINK---PUSH FAN---SPARE FAN

Also, the Push fan is 3500rpm and the Spare fan is I think around 2000-2500rpm. Will it **** up the whole thing or will I still get temps drop?










Common misconception that stacking fans will increase static pressure or airflow, the only reason push/pull works better than just push or pull is it serves to keep air moving at a higher rate and pressure across a longer distance, so all you would be doing is making more noise (mismatched CFM rates and more vibration) and creating a larger path of airflow so no your temps would unfortunately stay the same. If you have seen some of ehume's stuff in the gallery, you'll notice he tethered a good 8 fans together and attached them to either side of his Megahalems, he went on to comment his temps were ironically no better at all.

EDIT: The "longer distance" in a p/p setups case is the distance between one side of the heatsinks fins to the other, so a p/p setup serves to move more air at a higher pressure through the fins giving you a slight temp drop.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Well. I'll keep that with those 2 fans and not bother with the 3rd. Lol. Although the 3rd is literally NOISELESS. So even if the temps are not supposed to drop its still worth a try.. kinda.. but I ain't got the patience to do that.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Add ME


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*


Add ME










Updated! Can you just tell me the fans you're using? I wrote your using Push/Pull with the Stock BladeMaster 92mm, Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 8ight

It may be silent alone but running fans with different flow rates in such close proximity creates extra vibration and more sound. Have you ever talked into a fan just inches from you face? Putting 2 fans in such close proximity yields the same effect since their speeds and noise levels and flow rates are so mismatched, and no matter how you stick the together the slower fan will act as a bottleneck to the speedier ones, that's why I always use identical fans for p/p.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ight* 
It may be silent alone but running fans with different flow rates in such close proximity creates extra vibration and more sound. Have you ever talked into a fan just inches from you face? Putting 2 fans in such close proximity yields the same effect since their speeds and noise levels and flow rates are so mismatched, and no matter how you stick the together the slower fan will act as a bottleneck to the speedier ones, that's why I always use identical fans for p/p.

yea I understand what you're saying. I'm using a Spire Bluestar which is running at around 3300RPM and 65CFM with the Stock Blademaster 92 which is 2900rpm and around 55CFM. Do you think it's bad ? cuz the differences aren't HUGE


----------



## Fletcherea

Add me! I'm all about good price and performance. Picked mine up a few months ago for like 14 bucks! Only running a crappy dual core, but the temps almost instantly dropped to ambients with this thing on =D Stock fan, I'll post a pic here in a bit, pc needs a dusting anyways


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*


Add me! I'm all about good price and performance. Picked mine up a few months ago for like 14 bucks! Only running a crappy dual core, but the temps almost instantly dropped to ambients with this thing on =D Stock fan, I'll post a pic here in a bit, pc needs a dusting anyways










Updated~ Welcome bro


----------



## Fletcherea

Ok got a pic up, but talk about ****ty quality, this old ass point and shoot needs to be skipped down my driveway.

http://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz316/Fletcherea/mottassistant.png[/IMG]]

That's Mott, my assistant/hardware model, he's making sure my heatsink is not touching/interfering with my ram.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*


Ok got a pic up, but talk about ****ty quality, this old ass point and shoot needs to be skipped down my driveway.

http://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz316/Fletcherea/mottassistant.png[/IMG]]

That's Mott, my assistant/hardware model, he's making sure my heatsink is not touching/interfering with my ram.


ROFL @ the ... Weasel?XD


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


yea I understand what you're saying. I'm using a Spire Bluestar which is running at around 3300RPM and 65CFM with the Stock Blademaster 92 which is 2900rpm and around 55CFM. Do you think it's bad ? cuz the differences aren't HUGE


No because the air slows down A LOT passing between the fins, so the second fan "pulls" it back out with more speed/pressure, the only thing you may experience is a _slightly_ increased noise level, but only due to varying amounts of vibration created by the fans.


----------



## HunT3R.!

I'm not sure if you understood my question. I asked if the speed and airflow differences might cause a bad airflow, as you said you prefer identical fans to prevent those problems. Maybe you understood but just in case you didnt?


----------



## Volvo

Talk about Pop Goes the Weasel, LOL.


----------



## linkin93

I got mine last week, the courier came by at 7:15AM which is outside his hours, with this and my replacement 4850.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Updated! Welcome to our club brother


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
I'm not sure if you understood my question. I asked if the speed and airflow differences might cause a bad airflow, as you said you prefer identical fans to prevent those problems. Maybe you understood but just in case you didnt?

And you may have misunderstood my explanation







you _can_ run mismatched fans in p/p without problems because of how air slows down passing between the fins, just use the higher CFM fan as the Push.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8ight*


And you may have misunderstood my explanation







you _can_ run mismatched fans in p/p without problems because of how air slows down passing between the fins, just use the higher CFM fan as the Push.


Great. You answered 2 questions at once. first was if I can run mismatched fans in push/pull and the 2nd was going to be Should I put the higher CFM fan as push or pull. Thanks alot


----------



## Rogues

Hey guys,

I got a Hyper TX3 cooler recently, and attached a second generic cooling fan. Unfortunately stupid as I am,I added it as a push as well,so now I have two fans blowing towards the heatsink. Also I have a Q6600,the idle temps are 49C and 65C at load. Aren't that a bit high? I do agree that my case isn't that good ventilated (I have a CM Elite 430 with only one stock front fan). Still the temps are a bit high aren't they?

Also how do you guys apply the thermal compound? I wasn't able to get it properly( I think).

Here are few pictures!




























Cheers.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Well dude, I think you should put a small piece of therm paste in the middle of the CPU, and why dont u just remove the fan and make it Push/Pull? 2 fans blowing at each other is rather stupid (no offence of course) lol


----------



## HunT3R.!

Oh and also, Updated! Welcome to our little club!


----------



## Rogues

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


Well dude, I think you should put a small piece of therm paste in the middle of the CPU, and why dont u just remove the fan and make it Push/Pull? 2 fans blowing at each other is rather stupid (no offence of course) lol


I know right! Gawd what was I thinking.









Do you guys just apply the paste using your fingers? It might be another stupid question but this is my first pc build.

And thanks for the warm welcome!









Cheers.


----------



## HunT3R.!

No, Use something like a card or sumthing to spread it and then put on the cooler


----------



## Volvo

For HDT coolers like the TX3, it's best to apply the paste on the aluminium lanes between the copper pipes and let the paste spread itself when you seat the cooler.


----------



## HunT3R.!

I just put it on the CPU and then seated the cooler, it spread perfectly.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
I just put it on the CPU and then seated the cooler, it spread perfectly.

Me too, IMHO that's the failsafe way to do it, as it works best for most coolers.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Me too, IMHO that's the failsafe way to do it, as it works best for most coolers.










I took off the cooler recently to install my new 92mm Fan and noticed the thermal paste was like.. perfect lol


----------



## HighOC

I've got one Put me on de list


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HighOC*


I've got one Put me on de list










Updated







welcome bro


----------



## Dawn of War

Recently bought one as well. I have mine mounted like I see in most pics, as an intake with the fan towards the front of the case in my Antec 300. However, it seems I've seen some also mount the cooler facing up. Which is better? (I do have a top exhaust fan)


----------



## HunT3R.!

I know what you mean. I have an antec 902. I think it's better to mount it like in the pics cuz that way it doesn't pull the hot air from the GPU.


----------



## HunT3R.!

oh and btw, Welcome to our club


----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dawn of War* 
Recently bought one as well. I have mine mounted like I see in most pics, as an intake with the fan towards the front of the case in my Antec 300. However, it seems I've seen some also mount the cooler facing up. Which is better? (I do have a top exhaust fan)

Mount it so that the fan is blowing towards the rear of your casing.

Of course, ensure that your front case fan is sucking in cool air, and your rear case fan exhausts hot air.

Don't face it upwards. The stock CM Blade Master 92 fan has a sleeve bearing, and will meet premature failure facing upwards.


----------



## Mechrock

Mine should be in by Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll post pics when I have it installed.
Got it for $20 off Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Mine should be in by Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll post pics when I have it installed.
Got it for $20 off Amazon with free shipping.









Cool, have fun with that









I'll add you in the meantime, Welcome bro


----------



## HunT3R.!

Hey guys! Today I switched between my Spire Bluestar and my Blade Master 92 , the previous configuration was the BladeMaster as Pull and BlueStar as Push, I switched between em, plugged the BladeMaster to my CPU PWM Fan Socket, plugged the Bluestar to it's PCI Speed Controller and to a system fan Socket on my mobo, Now it works way quieter, with the same temps! (didn't increase.. maybe only 1c.. lol) BladeMaster runs at 2500-2800rpm and BlueStar runs at 2600rpm. Now I'm satisfied


----------



## Mechrock

Wow this cooler is amazing! It dropped my load temps by at least 30c!
That is with out AS5, just stock thermal paste.
Will make a video maybe later tonight.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Wow this cooler is amazing! It dropped my load temps by at least 30c!
That is with out AS5, just stock thermal paste.
Will make a video maybe later tonight.

Great to hear, I heard the stock thermal paste that comes with the Hyper 212 is very good although I'm not sure if it's the same thermal paste that comes with the TX3. Anyway, I used it and I *Think* It's good


----------



## GAMERIG

Hyper TX3 is outpreform D14 or True?


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*


Hyper TX3 is outpreform D14 or True?


No. It's meant for Mild OCs around 3.6GHz and therefore it's sized and priced the way it is, but I'm assured it can't Outperform a TRUE or Noctua D14. Still a Good performer!


----------



## GAMERIG

Ooops


----------



## HunT3R.!

May I please ask why the hell do you post about your Noctua D14 in a CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Club?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!*


May I please ask why the hell do you post about your Noctua D14 in a CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Club?


Ha ! I am sorry about wrong post in this.. thank you very much..


----------



## EpicPie

Hey Hunter, you invited me to join the group and i'll gladly join.








BTW anyone have a spare 92mm fan I could have to setup push/pull on mine? :3


----------



## staryoshi

I own one, use it from time to time when rigs are in transition. Took an i3 530 to 4.4Ghz on it too









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
Hey Hunter, you invited me to join the group and i'll gladly join.







BTW anyone have a spare 92mm fan I could have to setup push/pull on mine? :3

I do but it would be more cost-effective for both parties to just order one online


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I own one, use it from time to time when rigs are in transition. Took an i3 530 to 4.4Ghz on it too









I do but it would be more cost-effective for both parties to just order one online









Was it stable on load? Mines starting to load around 65-70c on a 3.6Ghz OC running P95, I dunno why my load temps increased lol. :/ If you put the fan in a bubble mailer and shipped it that way with a $2.00 stamp it would be fine.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
Hey Hunter, you invited me to join the group and i'll gladly join.







BTW anyone have a spare 92mm fan I could have to setup push/pull on mine? :3

Added! Welcome!







I have a noiseless generic 92mm Fan I would give it to u free happily as I dont need it but sadly I live very far


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I own one, use it from time to time when rigs are in transition. Took an i3 530 to 4.4Ghz on it too









I do but it would be more cost-effective for both parties to just order one online









Added too! welcome !!









p.s. nice overclock


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Added! Welcome!







I have a noiseless generic 92mm Fan I would give it to u free happily as I dont need it but sadly I live very far









>_> maybe another member would be kind enough to, haha.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EpicPie* 
>_> maybe another member would be kind enough to, haha.

Why dont you just go to a store and pick up one? It's not really big nor pricy is it


----------



## duhjuh

im an owner......ho wdo i get in this club lol?..new to ocn as member..long time reader


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *duhjuh*


im an owner......ho wdo i get in this club lol?..new to ocn as member..long time reader


Welcome brother, all you have to do is own one and ask here







Welcome to OCN too

well umm yea I added u XD


----------



## eddie2020

hi all...
i want to buy 212+ at the 1st place but it too huge 120mm i dont have space in my chasis..so i change up my mind which TX 3 almost same in smaller size 92mm
i wish to buy TX 3 since my lowbudget..
i using AMD phenom II BE 955
and asus M4A785TD-V EVO
i have some question..
TX 3 got 2 version
http://www.coolermaster.co.jp/produc...cate=1&id=6691

the difference is only the bracket and fan?
btw TX 3 which type of fan you guys use? 9cm is rare


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eddie2020*


hi all...
i want to buy 212+ at the 1st place but it too huge 120mm i dont have space in my chasis..so i change up my mind which TX 3 almost same in smaller size 92mm
i wish to buy TX 3 since my lowbudget..
i using AMD phenom II BE 955
and asus M4A785TD-V EVO
i have some question..
TX 3 got 2 version
http://www.coolermaster.co.jp/produc...cate=1&id=6691

the difference is only the bracket and fan?
btw TX 3 which type of fan you guys use? 9cm is rare


Hi

TX3 is a great cooler for it's price, and should cool your CPU very well.
The difference between the two versions, AFAICS, is the Bracket Version offering a newer, Different kind of Fan Bracket. Seems like Plastic maybe? not sure if I'm right, but even if I'm not, it doesn't really matter.
About the fans, I use the Stock Blade Master 92 as Push and got a Spire Bluestar 90 as pull. I also used a Generic Noiseless fan as pull and it worked good too.

P.S. : Welcome to OCN!


----------



## eddie2020

Quote:


Originally Posted by *8ight* 
And you may have misunderstood my explanation







you _can_ run mismatched fans in p/p without problems because of how air slows down passing between the fins, just use the higher CFM fan as the Push.

@hunter
thx for welcoming me








i 1st time learning on cpu cooler
i learn something new here..
HIGHER CFM as PUSH..
but i confuse...
PUSH AND PULL~
push = push the air from direction into heatsink?
pull = pull the air from heatsink to outside?


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eddie2020* 
@hunter
thx for welcoming me








i 1st time learning on cpu cooler
i learn something new here..
HIGHER CFM as PUSH..
but i confuse...
PUSH AND PULL~
push = push the air from direction into heatsink?
pull = pull the air from heatsink to outside?

Push&Pull is the configuration of 2 fans on a Heatsink
The Push fan pushes the air from inside the case, towards the heatsink
The Pull fan "pulls" the air the Push fan pushes towards it, From the heatsink to the outside of the case

Example:

<<|<<<*Case Fan* <<|Pull Fan|-HEATSINK-|Push Fan|<< *Case Fan*<<| <<

I dont know if you'd get it from this crappy illustration but It's like that, The Intake Case fan pushes air to the Heatsink-Push-Fan, The Heatsink-Pull-Fan pulls the air towards the Case Exhaust fan, Which pushes it outside the case.
That's how it usually works.

Hope I helped, you can always google it you know ^^

P.S. : You should put the Higher CFM Fan (Stronger one) as Push and the weaker one (unless theyre equal) as Pull.


----------



## eddie2020

ok.. fully understand







nice to know that..and thanks for the answer


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eddie2020* 
ok.. fully understand







nice to know that..and thanks for the answer

You're welcome


----------



## dl_rank1

Add Me


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dl_rank1* 
Add Me

Updated, welcome bro


----------



## SUPERBONG

I got this cooler and want to run push pull with two slow quiet rpm fans. What are some good fans. Should they be 3 or 4 pin? Do you use a splitter or wire them off psu?


----------



## HunT3R.!

1. Welcome to OCN
2. I use the Stock fan with Motherboard control because It's good and relatively quiet, works on higher RPM only when needed, with a Spire Bluestar 90 which is controlled by a PCI Fan Control Unit so I can control the speed&Noise levels.
3. Would you like to join the Club?


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPERBONG* 
I got this cooler and want to run push pull with two slow quiet rpm fans. What are some good fans. Should they be 3 or 4 pin? Do you use a splitter or wire them off psu?

P.S. 3-Pin fans means they do not have Speed control. 4-pin Fans do.

for example the stock cooler has PWM control which lets u control it's speed, you can set your mobo to adjust the speed of the fan automatically according to the temperatures, it's 4-pin, the 4th cable is for This speed control.

3-pin fans do not have the speed control, therefore you will NOT be able to control it's speed

So.. according to what you say, you need quiet fans, so I recommend you get some 4-pin fans in order to be able to fully control it's speed and lower the noise levels


----------



## SUPERBONG

Thanks for the help. How do I join? I was thinking of just splicing two new fans into the four pin connection to avoid the controller. Like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-048-_-Product
Or get two low speed fans and just plug them in http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835191010

Just looking to make it even quieter. Cant seem to find any 800-1200 rpm fans in this range? Anyone slap a 120mm on the tx3?


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPERBONG*


Thanks for the help. How do I join? I was thinking of just splicing two new fans into the four pin connection to avoid the controller. Like these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-048-_-Product
Or get two low speed fans and just plug them in http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835191010

Just looking to make it even quieter. Cant seem to find any 800-1200 rpm fans in this range? Anyone slap a 120mm on the tx3?


The first is PWM and the 2nd is a regular 3-pin. I suggest you just get a quiet PWM fan for the Push and an ~2000rpm fan for the pull, or just a fan with a controller for the pull, so it won't run too low behind the push fan. By the way, if you wanna join, all you have to do is ask, I will post your name and your fan configuration (if you'll tell me what it is) on the 1st page


----------



## HunT3R.!

Also, Do you plan on overclocking? 'Cause if not I think the Blade Master 92 (the stock fan) will do just fine. It only gets hearable @ around ~2400rpm.


----------



## SUPERBONG

Yes i will join, just running a stock fan. The tx3 is a lot quieter than stock Intel heat sink. Is it worth it to upgrade the stock tx3 fan? Did adding a fan make it louder? And I don't plan on a OC my aim is for laptop db range. I was also thinking of rigging a 120mm 800 rpm fan in there. Just want to get rid of the buzzing and narrowed it down to the stock 92mm fan. Maybe I will just get nice 92mm fan.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPERBONG*


Yes i will join, just running a stock fan. The tx3 is a lot quieter than stock Intel heat sink. Is it worth it to upgrade the stock tx3 fan? Did adding a fan make it louder?


Well. The stock fan is abit slower than 3000rpm at it's max, in my case, I added a PCI-Controlled Spire Bluestar 90 fan, so I will be able to maintain an effective push&pull configuratin. I run the Spire Bluestar at around 2400rpm so it will not run behind the push fan too much (Push fan is, as I said around 2960rpm at max) and that helps the temps abit. I suggest you use the Stock fan as Push, plugged into the 4-pin Socket and with Speed-control enabled (through the BIOS in case you dont know), that will make sure to maintain good temperatures combined with silent operation. Add a ~2000rpm 3-pin Fan as Pull, As quiet as you can get, With the higest CFM rating you see. The Stock fan's CFM, AFAIK, is 54, so try to get a fan as close as possible to that without exceeding 2000rpm (that would be hearable).


----------



## HunT3R.!

I'm going to add you, and for now I will write your fan configuration as Stock. Welcome







post here if you ever get any fans or need any help


----------



## SUPERBONG

Thanks again, I think I am going to try to jam a 120mm 800rpm fan in there. I will let you know what I come up with.


----------



## HunT3R.!

http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/...ad.asp?idx=201

this one looks good, run it at silent mode (39CFM, 1500rpm) and you should be good, especially if you dont OC


----------



## Kokuei

what type of temp differences are we talking about when going p/p rather than just stock tx3?

i'm currently still... on intel stock hsf, with idle at 30-35C and load at 65-70C. i want to push my cpu to 4ghz but first i need a new hsf. to your assumption;will i accomplish it with just the stock tx3 or do i have to get an extra fan because an extra fan pretty much costs half the hsf itself. local store $19.99, fans are over $8.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokuei* 
what type of temp differences are we talking about when going p/p rather than just stock tx3?

i'm currently still... on intel stock hsf, with idle at 30-35C and load at 65-70C. i want to push my cpu to 4ghz but first i need a new hsf. to your assumption;will i accomplish it with just the stock tx3 or do i have to get an extra fan because an extra fan pretty much costs half the hsf itself. local store $19.99, fans are over $8.

If you are on stock HS @ 3.6ghz then with the tx3 you should be able to reach 4 I would think with out the extra fan.


----------



## linkin93

Remounted my cooler:










For those wondering how to mount it that way, you need to take the end off the AM3 clip with the little lever thing and then slide it through the cooler and re attach it.

I also put 3 strips of AS5 along the heatpipes this time, temps are about 15c better under load, and about 5c better idle, not drawing air from the 460's PCB now.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
Remounted my cooler:










For those wondering how to mount it that way, you need to take the end off the AM3 clip with the little lever thing and then slide it through the cooler and re attach it.

I also put 3 strips of AS5 along the heatpipes this time, temps are about 15c better under load, and about 5c better idle, not drawing air from the 460's PCB now.

Much better


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kokuei* 
what type of temp differences are we talking about when going p/p rather than just stock tx3?

i'm currently still... on intel stock hsf, with idle at 30-35C and load at 65-70C. i want to push my cpu to 4ghz but first i need a new hsf. to your assumption;will i accomplish it with just the stock tx3 or do i have to get an extra fan because an extra fan pretty much costs half the hsf itself. local store $19.99, fans are over $8.

I bet you can do that with 1 fan but P/P Will optimize the HSF's performance


----------



## 125837

Hey thanks for the PM mate, I'd love to join, though don't expect too much activity - OT is my home









Anyway, yeah just the ole stock one, one fan, but I have it set up to I have the intake fan facing towards my drive bays, and it's so close to the exhaust fan on the back of my Storm Scout that it pretty much works in push/pull anyways.

I get between 16 and 25C idle, depending on whether it's summer or winter







so pretty good


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LAF* 
Hey thanks for the PM mate, I'd love to join, though don't expect too much activity - OT is my home









Anyway, yeah just the ole stock one, one fan, but I have it set up to I have the intake fan facing towards my drive bays, and it's so close to the exhaust fan on the back of my Storm Scout that it pretty much works in push/pull anyways.

I get between 16 and 25C idle, depending on whether it's summer or winter







so pretty good

Updated! welcome


----------



## SC2pro

hey , i saw ur message and id like to join the group







btw my cooler is a Rocketfish cooler so its a rebranded TX3


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SC2pro* 
hey , i saw ur message and id like to join the group







btw my cooler is a Rocketfish cooler so its a rebranded TX3

Cool! Welcome







What fans are you using?


----------



## unlisted

I'm in need of a hsf and am seriously considering this as the replacement for the stock 955 fan (loud and thinking of OC'ing soon - not looking for anything near 3.8-4ghz more like 3.6). I have limited room (see sig rig). I have researched and found that this thing will just barely fit with the 200mm nzxt fan installed. So what I'm wondering is is this thing *REALLY* 139mm tall or is it bs? The pic on the OP states ~136mm. Need to know because it seems this is going to be a tight fit. Might even try to throw in a Cooler Master Hyper N520 if there's room.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlisted* 
I'm in need of a hsf and am seriously considering this as the replacement for the stock 955 fan (loud and thinking of OC'ing soon - not looking for anything near 3.8-4ghz more like 3.6). I have limited room (see sig rig). I have researched and found that this thing will just barely fit with the 200mm nzxt fan installed. So what I'm wondering is is this thing *REALLY* 139mm tall or is it bs? The pic on the OP states ~136mm. Need to know because it seems this is going to be a tight fit. Might even try to throw in a Cooler Master Hyper N520 if there's room.

Idk, but it fits in my 902 easily with the side fan installed, hope this helps u


----------



## unlisted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Idk, but it fits in my 902 easily with the side fan installed, hope this helps u









I want to actually do the hyper 212+ but of course it won't fit (with the things I want it to). The hyper tx3 (2 fans) should fit but I'm really picky over the PWM thing since only one fan would be able to to utilize it.

I think I'm going to go with the CM Geminii S. 120mm fan and low profile. I think it's the best I'm going to get since A) my case's limited space, B) I'm too cheap to get an h50 or the noctua nh-c12p se14.

The Noctua would force me to get 2 scythe 12mm profile 120mm fans for the top exhaust and would cost nearly double just by itself.


----------



## Jzkillzone23

I just bought one of these for MY AM3 board and i have NO idea how to get it on ._.


----------



## unlisted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jzkillzone23* 
I just bought one of these for MY AM3 board and i have NO idea how to get it on ._.

Looks pretty easy compared to the Geminii S I just bought. You don't need to replace or take off anything on the motherboard. Just use the little bracket that came with it and latch it down as you would the stock hsf.


----------



## Mechrock

I made a video review on this cooler. Tell me what you think.


You Tube


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
I made a video review on this cooler. Tell me what you think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NezdC4PgvuQ

It's actually very good







I like it
Also I loved the red LED fan on ur PSU XD
I'm gonna post a vid of my whole sigrig operating together once I install my new sound-activated cold cathodes, and explain about every part of my rig lol


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
Remounted my cooler:

http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/x...g?t=1285571356

For those wondering how to mount it that way, you need to take the end off the AM3 clip with the little lever thing and then slide it through the cooler and re attach it.

Can you elaborate on this? I'm trying to install mine like you did on an AM3, but if I try to mount it vertically like that, the clips have nowhere to attach to on the MB socket.

*Edit*: Nevermind, I think I got it. Man, they really need to work on their instructions over there at CM.


----------



## linkin93

It was difficult to get on again when i cleaned the paste and reapplied.


----------



## Sam Maghsoodloo

Ok, count me in. I've got the stock fan on there.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam Maghsoodloo* 
Ok, count me in. I've got the stock fan on there.

Updated. Btw, Adding a 2nd fan will make it easier for you to reach higher OC cuz it will yield better performance


----------



## Sam Maghsoodloo

Wait!!! I get it now!! FAN club. ohhhhhhh, makes sense.


----------



## Faraz

Can you add me too? Got mine installed this morning.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faraz1729* 
Can you add me too? Got mine installed this morning.

Sure, Welcome


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Can you add me i have a hyper tx-3


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jzkillzone23*


Can you add me i have a hyper tx-3










Yes, welcome


----------



## EpicPie

I was surprised I got 3.80GHz stable at 34c idle and 70c load with my tx3 using the stock fan.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I was surprised I got 3.80GHz stable at 34c idle and 70c load with my tx3 using the stock fan.










Nice

I'm hitting about the same load temps, maybe alil higher, with around 45c idle, because of my very high ambients


----------



## Sam Maghsoodloo

Hey, I decided that today I'm going to remount my TX3, any suggestions on good tutorials? I _used_ to think I had perfect technique, but now I have doubt.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Just rub off the TIM on ur CPU, apply a small amount of TIM again, then put the cooler on the CPU (don't lift it after u put it on the CPU, if you did have to lift it even for a moment, you need to re-apply TIM), then push the push pins 1 by 1 for an initial fit, and afterwards push each one again to tightly secure it.


----------



## lucas4

hi guys







. im planning on buying a CPU cooler for the xmas build im doing. il probably be running an Athlon II X4 630 on a Matx AM3 motherboard. The case im going to be using is a NZXT M59.
I have a max budget of about Â£10 (can't really justify spending much more TBH) so the choices i have is this CM Hyper TX3 or the CM Hyper 212 Quiet *(not the 212 Plus version)* they are both just under Â£10, so what do you guys recommend? here is the links 
hyper TX3 http://www.scan.co.uk/products/coole...m3-940-939-954

hyper 212 quiet (not the 212 Plus version) http://www.scan.co.uk/products/coole...m3-754-939-940

i want to try and overclock the CPU to about 3.2ghz from the 2.8ghz stock, so not a serious or high OC just a mild one. do i even really need a good CPU cooler or would the AMD stock cooler be fine?
thanks guys







!


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lucas4*


hi guys







. im planning on buying a CPU cooler for the xmas build im doing. il probably be running an Athlon II X4 630 on a Matx AM3 motherboard. The case im going to be using is a NZXT M59.
I have a max budget of about Â£10 (can't really justify spending much more TBH) so the choices i have is this CM Hyper TX3 or the CM Hyper 212 Quiet *(not the 212 Plus version)* they are both just under Â£10, so what do you guys recommend? here is the links 
hyper TX3 http://www.scan.co.uk/products/coole...m3-940-939-954

hyper 212 quiet (not the 212 Plus version) http://www.scan.co.uk/products/coole...m3-754-939-940

i want to try and overclock the CPU to about 3.2ghz from the 2.8ghz stock, so not a serious or high OC just a mild one. do i even really need a good CPU cooler or would the AMD stock cooler be fine?
thanks guys







!


Just get a Hyper 212+. I'm getting one tomorrow and you will be able to reach a high clock. it won't be noisy too unless you really push it.


----------



## lucas4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Just get a Hyper 212+. I'm getting one tomorrow and you will be able to reach a high clock. it won't be noisy too unless you really push it.

do you really think its worth double the price considering im only going to be overclocking mildly? do you think that AM3+ (bulldozer) mobos will have the same mounting spots as AM3? i would like this heatsink to last a good while if im going for the 212+, so that means it should be compatible with AM3+ motherboards. what are your thoughts on how future proof it will be?


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucas4* 
do you really think its worth double the price considering im only going to be overclocking mildly? do you think that AM3+ (bulldozer) mobos will have the same mounting spots as AM3? i would like this heatsink to last a good while if im going for the 212+, so that means it should be compatible with AM3+ motherboards. what are your thoughts on how future proof it will be?

I dont think it will support AM3+, but it's still a good heatsink, Plus you can always overclock more than mildly, or just OC mildly but keep good temps.


----------



## lucas4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
I dont think it will support AM3+, but it's still a good heatsink, Plus you can always overclock more than mildly, or just OC mildly but keep good temps.

ah well :/! cant have it all for Â£16







!! il keep hope of there being a bracket update or something if i do upgrade to AM3+







! yes good point! i wont be limited by temps, so yes i suppose its worth the extra cash! thanks for your help mate







!


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucas4* 
ah well :/! cant have it all for Â£16







!! il keep hope of there being a bracket update or something if i do upgrade to AM3+







! yes good point! i wont be limited by temps, so yes i suppose its worth the extra cash! thanks for your help mate







!

No problem, by the way, I'm sure there will be adapter (Just like they did with the 1156)


----------



## lucas4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
No problem, by the way, I'm sure there will be adapter (Just like they did with the 1156)

yay that's good news then







! can't wait till xmas now and i can actually use this and the rest of my computer







!!


----------



## nikhilpoddar

hi guys,

i just bought myself hyper tx3. as of now, there is only one fan installed with it. i wanted to know will it make any difference if i add another 92mm fan to the heatsink in a push-pull config. I have phenom II 940 and the current readings are idle: 38c and load:56c (though it's much better than my stock hsf coz then readings were idle: 45c and load: 71c)

another query is i don't know how to setup the direction of the fans. Hyper TX3 only allows the fan to blow air towards North or South. My power supply is at the top. So i set the fan towards north.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikhilpoddar*


hi guys,

i just bought myself hyper tx3. as of now, there is only one fan installed with it. i wanted to know will it make any difference if i add another 92mm fan to the heatsink in a push-pull config. I have phenom II 940 and the current readings are idle: 38c and load:56c (though it's much better than my stock hsf coz then readings were idle: 45c and load: 71c)

another query is i don't know how to setup the direction of the fans. Hyper TX3 only allows the fan to blow air towards North or South. My power supply is at the top. So i set the fan towards north.


AMD system? Take apart the little mounting clip. now push it through the cooler so it goes around the middle heatpipe. You'll notice the little grooves on the mounting block. You will then need to clean off the thermal paste from both cooler and cpu and reapply, before you mount it again. Make sure the fan blows air out the rear of the case

Get 2 better fans like Scythe S-FLEX 2000RPM's and run them at full speed all the time, they are quiet and move some serious air.

To everyone else, I ordered 2x Scythe Kaze Jyu 2000RPM fans, 1x Arcti Clean solution and another tube of Arctic Silver 5







I now have all of my summer overclocking supplies (southern hemisphere;0 )


----------



## linkin93

My supplies arrived!!!










So here I'll be showing you what the Arcti Clean does. Basically it eats away the old paste, you wipe what's left away (Had to do this 3 times on the cpu/cooler and 2 times on the gpu) and the second bottle basically makes it shiny and smooth


















Next are the fans, and they are 100mm fans, with the TX3 fan clips mounted on them. The fans are nice because they have 100mm mounts and 92mm mounts.










The CPU and TX3 back in place with AS5 applied.










first fan attached.










second one.










Now on to the GTX 460.










As you can see the cheap thermal paste that came with the TX3 doesn't look like it applied very well. I certainly fixed that up!



















Having finished with the 460, I pondered keeping the shroud and fan off and attaching the TX3's stick fan to the card in some way. Sadly I'm all out of zip ties so it has to wait


















So now everything is back in and ready to go. Note that my old temps were 28c idle and 60c under load. Now for the new temps...










I like that improvement! I'll also post new temps after the AS5 cures, so expect them late next week.


----------



## linkin93

Bump, where are the rest of the TX3 owners?


----------



## HunT3R.!

I had to sell my TX3







I loved this baby tho


----------



## Darkslayer7

I have one 4 my Athlonn IIX4 . This baby keeps it cool ( ulder 40 @ 100%load )







i love it !


----------



## Jild

Hey Guys,

How do you do to mount this in a vertical pos (I) and not horizontal (-)? i have an am3 socket

ty in advance


----------



## Stef42

I've bought a TX-3 last week to replace the old stock cooler which came with the Q9550.
I'm currently not using the Cooler Master Blade Master but 1 Be Quiet 1800RPM.
This one is giving about the same temperature idle (32) and load (48).


----------



## S4mmich

Hi everybody, first post on this forum (registered just for this thread). I've been hating the lame mounting system of this heatsink for quite some time so when I had to rma my psu (corsair 550vx) I decided that it was time for a bolt-thru mod. I took an hacksaw and cut an X shaped backplate using a metal flat panel taken off an old dishwasher and then drilled 4 holes with a 4mm diameter using the holes on the tx3 mounting clips as a template (pushpins were removed previously). On the side that's going against the mobo I've put some silicone (it's rated for 150°C so it should't go on fire) that will behave as an electric insulator and a sort of "cushion" to avoid any physical damage to the mobo. I'll use 3mm diameter screws (hopefully they'll be enough to withstand the strain) and metallic nuts and washers. Will post some pictures later, but I'm going to tell you now that the backplate is ugly as sin and I did the worst possible cutting job, but who cares? Well not me at least  Currently waiting for the silicone to dry, once the heatsink will be mounted in place I'll test a push/pull configuration with the stock fan and the one that came with an old arctic freezer 7 that I no longer use (hopefully speedfan should allow me to control the ac7 fan speed even if it's connected to a 3pin fan header on the mobo). If corsair leaves me waiting another week for my damned PSU I might go for a lapping since the base is not even (slightly convex on the central heatpipe). Sadly I don't have any screenshot with previous temps, but you can compare them if you have a core2duo q9550. PS sorry about my english


----------



## S4mmich

here come the pictures













hopefully everything should work, but since I'm without my psu.. I'll have to wait


----------



## linkin93

Let us know the temperature difference!


----------



## S4mmich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;11671838*
> Let us know the temperature difference!


I had a 35ish idle and 55ish load at stock frequency, but I didn't take any screenshot, like with the ac freezer7 and the intel heatsink before I always had the feeling that the contact wasn't tight enough.
The new temps aren't going to be comparable expecially because the computer is in a non heated room while everything is frozen outside and my previous temps were from september when we had 25-30°C.








I'll run a single fan VS pushpull comparison if you want.

Could you help me finding a picture or something that shows where each core in a core2 quad processor is? If there are really uneven temps I might have to tighten down a bit more the corresponding screw.
BTW I think I've made a really tight mount, the metal brakets are bending very slightly, the motherboard isn't showing any twisting.. hopefully I won't have a cheap heatsink screwed on an expensive mobo+cpu combo.









I tried to mount the old fan from the freezer 7 and ditched the idea because of its strange mounting bracket, I'll buy a couple of arctic f9 pwm which have a an Y splitter so both fans will run at the same speed (I was pleased by the freezer fan when I slowed it down with speedfan I could only hear the hard disk and my previous psu fan humming).

Sadly looks like I'll have to wait up to 3 more weeks for corsair to send me back a new psu.


----------



## Bohica

Hey guys,

Im a total noob and I plan on getting a i5 760 + evga p55 sli and putting a tx3 on it. Will this be able to overclock to 4ghz? or do i need a better, more expensive, cpu cooler?

Thanks,
Bohica


----------



## S4mmich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bohica;11708953*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Im a total noob and I plan on getting a i5 760 + evga p55 sli and putting a tx3 on it. Will this be able to overclock to 4ghz? or do i need a better, more expensive, cpu cooler?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bohica


you might be able to reach that frequency, but forget about using the fan on low rpm and you'll have around 70°C load temps... not a good overclock

look at this review
http://www.guru3d.com/article/cogage-arrow-review/6

the tx3 has a 69°C load temperature with a i5 750 overclocked to 3.3ghz

the least I'd use is a hyper 212+ or something more expensive and since if this is your first overclocking you might be disappointed is not simple as flipping a switch, your processor could be also unlucky and overclock badly... 4ghz is more of a peak possible overclock with good cooling and good chips


----------



## HunT3R.!

You probably won't be able to hit that frequency. I'd go for 212+ over the TX3 for 4GHz.


----------



## Bohica

cheers guys im now looking at the 212 plus as a minimum


----------



## Mxt4life

So, I lost the extra fan clips that came with the TX3 for a Second fan for (push n pull). How would i mount another fan using zipties?


----------



## S4mmich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mxt4life;11715715*
> So, I lost the extra fan clips that came with the TX3 for a Second fan for (push n pull). How would i mount another fan using zipties?


if you have 2 fans:
take 8 zipties, pass 4 of them through the first fan mounting holes then through the heatsink fins and finally through the second fan, take the other 4 zipties and tighten them down, cut the extra plastic hanging out with a pair of scissors.

done!


----------



## skmanu

Hi all, I am a happy owner of a TX3, may I join the club?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu;11742730*
> Hi all, I am a happy owner of a TX3, may I join the club?


Of course you can! you'll just have to wait for the OP to add you to the list


----------



## skmanu

Thanks!

So, it's a "custom" one, P/P (generic fan),with a polished base.


----------



## Sam Maghsoodloo

I recently thought that there was a 747 practicing takeoffs inside my computer, but it turns out it was just my hyper tx3 stock fan.







I'm thinking about getting quieter fans, and maybe doing a push/pull setup. I'm sure I can find a couple quiet fans (i wouldn't mind suggestions though), but what i'm not sure about is how to properly handle splitting the power plug for the fan to 2. Right now the plan is the ol' soldering iron and heat shrink. Is there another, easier way? Perhaps a splitter I don't know about?


----------



## dheath

Add me to the list, please.

Anyone running antec tricools instead of the stock leaf blower?


----------



## J-Gamer_builder

i'm on stock cooling and my temps are (load) high (between 70 and 75) so thinking for a cheap air cooler is this good?


----------



## LMN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J-Gamer_builder;11885488*
> i'm on stock cooling and my temps are (load) high (between 70 and 75) so thinking for a cheap air cooler is this good?


if you don't overclock very highly, this fan will suffice.

i am using one myself on my i5 760, my temps max at ~75 C, but i OC to 3,6 here.

might also want to try push pull config for this.


----------



## dheath

Does anyone have any suggestions for quieter fans in a P/P setup for this cooler? The stock one is running at max rpm (~2000 rpm i think) and its by far the loudest thing in my entire case.


----------



## Sam Maghsoodloo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dheath;11894587*
> Does anyone have any suggestions for quieter fans in a P/P setup for this cooler? The stock one is running at max rpm (~2000 rpm i think) and its by far the loudest thing in my entire case.


it's outrageously loud.


----------



## matt1898

Add me to the list please.


----------



## matt1898

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs080.snc6/169005_10150157225904554_588244553_8326974_5868635_n.jpg


----------



## OverTheBelow

Wasn't very satisfied when I got this cooler. Peaks at 80C when prime95'd at 4ghz. And it's extremely loud when trying to keep it at that temperature. Hell, my LGA775 Tuniq Tower didn't even need to increase RPM and it kept my 4.3ghz duo at 60C. Then again.. that was £50..

Anyway, luckily most games don't get it hot enough for the fan to whizz up to full speed. I set my motherboard up to run the fan at idle until 72C where it then runs at full 35db glory. Ugh.

Oh, uh, yeah I'll join. Won't have this cheap **** for long though, dunno whether to go for an overpriced NH-D14 or a H50. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## dheath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12069598*
> Wasn't very satisfied when I got this cooler. Peaks at 80C when prime95'd at 4ghz. And it's extremely loud when trying to keep it at that temperature. Hell, my LGA775 Tuniq Tower didn't even need to increase RPM and it kept my 4.3ghz duo at 60C. Then again.. that was £50..
> 
> Anyway, luckily most games don't get it hot enough for the fan to whizz up to full speed. I set my motherboard up to run the fan at idle until 72C where it then runs at full 35db glory. Ugh.
> 
> Oh, uh, yeah I'll join. Won't have this cheap **** for long though, dunno whether to go for an overpriced NH-D14 or a H50. Anyone got any suggestions?


Are you sure its seated correctly? I had this problem, only to find out one leg wasn't locked into the MB. That and I switched the heatpipes to run across the cores (landscape). My cpu never runs above 70 including when running prime95..


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dheath;12076381*
> Are you sure its seated correctly? I had this problem, only to find out one leg wasn't locked into the MB. That and I switched the heatpipes to run across the cores (landscape). My cpu never runs above 70 including when running prime95..


Yeah, pretty sure. Although I did have a bit of trouble figuring out how they work, until I realised you just have to push them inwards; apparently the rotation of the legs are only needed for removal of the cooler.

I'm having alot of trouble finding replacement fans for this that go in the 4-pin slot. I would buy two for push/pull but I would not know how to plug both in with SMART fan control.


----------



## dheath

psssh SMART fan control


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12069598*
> Wasn't very satisfied when I got this cooler. Peaks at 80C when prime95'd at 4ghz. And it's extremely loud when trying to keep it at that temperature. Hell, my LGA775 Tuniq Tower didn't even need to increase RPM and it kept my 4.3ghz duo at 60C. Then again.. that was £50..
> 
> Anyway, luckily most games don't get it hot enough for the fan to whizz up to full speed. I set my motherboard up to run the fan at idle until 72C where it then runs at full 35db glory. Ugh.
> 
> Oh, uh, yeah I'll join. Won't have this cheap **** for long though, dunno whether to go for an overpriced NH-D14 or a H50. Anyone got any suggestions?


That's probably because you're expecting wayyyyyy too much out of this cooler. An i5 at 4ghz is gonna require a better cooler than the TX3.

It's like saying "Man, I hate my Toyota Camry because I can't go 250mph with it. I'm not satisfied at all." That's not its intended use. It's not an overclocking cooler.


----------



## Fletcherea

Hey guys, this is awkward







I just snagged an i3, and was fixing to put the old stock cooler back on this chip, and use mr tx3 on the new i3. I went into the graveyard (evil office of dead/spare parts!) to snag my tx3's little accessory box, and found only 3 of the 4 retention/push pin doo dads, and no little screws! Maybe my hardware model, Mott, took them(you'll see him early in this thread=)

Blah, long story short, maybe one of you amd users would be as kind to shoot me a pm and maybe we can work out a little deal for shipping with paypal or a money order or something for the pushpin part/screws, makes me sick thinking of buying an all new cooler just for one little missing part! Anyways carry on, and thanks !

*edit* Didn't realize I could get a parts replacement, CM is sending me the full accessory pack free of charge!


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12085476*
> That's probably because you're expecting wayyyyyy too much out of this cooler. An i5 at 4ghz is gonna require a better cooler than the TX3.
> 
> It's like saying "Man, I hate my Toyota Camry because I can't go 250mph with it. I'm not satisfied at all." That's not its intended use. It's not an overclocking cooler.


Whats the point of getting a cooler if it doesn't perform well under overclocking? The stock one is silent and has fair temps for normal clocks.


----------



## hyujmn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12092043*
> Whats the point of getting a cooler if it doesn't perform well under overclocking? The stock one is silent and has fair temps for normal clocks.


The stock Intel heatsinks are terrible under load. You'd get one because you don't want your load temps to exceed 90c every time it hits 100%.

You don't get a TX3, overclock your CPU to 4.0ghz, and then complain that it doesn't cool well enough. There are bigger heatsinks designed for overclocking. The TX3, with its smaller size, and only one 92mm, obviously wasn't designed to push CPUs that far. Sure, a light overclock will be fine, but you're not using the TX3 for its intended use.

If you want 60c load temps at 4ghz, get a NH-D14, which is probably 4x the price and has 3x the surface area. Don't get a TX3 and then complain that it sucks. It's $14.99 in most places. Did you really expect it to blow you out of the water?


----------



## hodgoes2001

am looking at upgrading this on my main pc SOON...

but i will be transferring it into another one of my systems










I have modded it to have 2x 120mm Coolermater R4 Fans (BLUE)


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyujmn;12095124*
> The stock Intel heatsinks are terrible under load. You'd get one because you don't want your load temps to exceed 90c every time it hits 100%.
> 
> You don't get a TX3, overclock your CPU to 4.0ghz, and then complain that it doesn't cool well enough. There are bigger heatsinks designed for overclocking. The TX3, with its smaller size, and only one 92mm, obviously wasn't designed to push CPUs that far. Sure, a light overclock will be fine, but you're not using the TX3 for its intended use.
> 
> If you want 60c load temps at 4ghz, get a NH-D14, which is probably 4x the price and has 3x the surface area. Don't get a TX3 and then complain that it sucks. It's $14.99 in most places. Did you really expect it to blow you out of the water?


My Intel stock cooler got to about 50C peak under load @ stock.

As for the TX3, I was expecting it to keep 1.30v under 70C at the very least. I didn't purchase it because of the price ($15 for you, it's £15 in UK = $25), but merely because I didn't want to have to install a backplate on my week old newbuilt computer (at the time). The hassle of taking out a motherboard a week after putting it in just didn't seem worth it.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12096261*
> My Intel stock cooler got to about 50C peak under load @ stock.
> 
> As for the TX3, I was expecting it to keep 1.30v under 70C at the very least. I didn't purchase it because of the price ($15 for you, it's £15 in UK = $25), but merely because I didn't want to have to install a backplate on my week old newbuilt computer (at the time). The hassle of taking out a motherboard a week after putting it in just didn't seem worth it.


I dont believe the Stock Cooler was able to keep your CPU @ 50c. That's just impossible. Anyway, the TX3 is for 3.6GHz< . You can't get 4GHz with this cooler and this Vcore. it shouldn't handle over ~1.30V properly, unless you dont mind the p95 / IBT temps and then you prolly won't pass the 70c under gaming.

Bottom line - Get a heavy cooler if you want 4GHz, and if I were you, I'd atleast Push-Pull this TX3 to maximize it. Unless you haven't already done so that is. It's a great cooler for it's price and I was able to get a nice 3.6GHz OC out of it with Push-Pull configuration.


----------



## OverTheBelow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!;12099309*
> I dont believe the Stock Cooler was able to keep your CPU @ 50c. That's just impossible. Anyway, the TX3 is for 3.6GHz< . You can't get 4GHz with this cooler and this Vcore. it shouldn't handle over ~1.30V properly, unless you dont mind the p95 / IBT temps and then you prolly won't pass the 70c under gaming.
> 
> Bottom line - Get a heavy cooler if you want 4GHz, and if I were you, I'd atleast Push-Pull this TX3 to maximize it. Unless you haven't already done so that is. It's a great cooler for it's price and I was able to get a nice 3.6GHz OC out of it with Push-Pull configuration.


I've been shyed away from the push-pull configuration because I don't know how to plug fans in and have them run at the same speed. Wouldn't want one to be bottlenecking the other because it's slower.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverTheBelow;12099439*
> I've been shyed away from the push-pull configuration because I don't know how to plug fans in and have them run at the same speed. Wouldn't want one to be bottlenecking the other because it's slower.


Equal fans? Fan controller? Close-RPM&CFMed fans?


----------



## noahhova

Im in. I have a TX3 with stock push fan and CM pull fan. I will post pictures after work!!


----------



## Fletcherea

Looking forward to see how this lil puppy handles the new i3-550 I just picked up, brain is scrambling over what motherboard I want =)


----------



## Sam Maghsoodloo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodgoes2001;12096119*
> am looking at upgrading this on my main pc SOON...
> 
> but i will be transferring it into another one of my systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have modded it to have 2x 120mm Coolermater R4 Fans (BLUE)


how did you split the power for the two fans? I'm thinking of doing a similar mod, but I'm not sure how to plug both fans in without soldering.


----------



## hodgoes2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam Maghsoodloo;12261846*
> how did you split the power for the two fans? I'm thinking of doing a similar mod, but I'm not sure how to plug both fans in without soldering.


i bought a fan power splitter of ebay for $1.50 AU lol

so much easier... and neater


----------



## McReary

I have this HSF!









i'm also joining.


----------



## ithree

I'm running i3-550 at 4.2Ghz (1.3V) with TX3 single fan. Highest temp at 61C from intelburntest while pulling 114W from the wall (about 70W higher than idle). Not sure why others claim this cooler is not for moderate overclocking as it works great for me. Filled in the grooves beside the heat pipes with Arctic Silver and smoothed with credit card edge before mounting.


----------



## vi3tballer

Just got my Rocketfish RF-UPCUWR CPU Cooler for only $14 shipped. Do I qualify for the club?


----------



## ismet

May I join?


----------



## fishymamba

I got one! Lowered my temps 30C at load!


----------



## ismet

Sorry I am going to resign. I upgraded to the CM 212 plus.


----------



## Sam Maghsoodloo

thanks, i'll check ebay


----------



## GAMERIG

the reason why I purchased Hyper TX3 for TJ08-E, due another High ended air cooler [ i.e. HAVIK 140] is huge, plus it does block two tall heatsink fin Memery RAM slots. So I think TX3 is compact HSF & perfect..

Here, I modified 92mm fan to 80mm & Solved Push/Pull Fan Setup with TX3 as see pics below:





I wondering the Push/Pull set up in CPU heatsink with both 80MM 2200 rpm fans will improve air flow and makes low temp ?


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Hi friends ,

I will order Hyper tx3 from Singapore for Core i7 , P8Z68 Deluxe- gen 3

It will work ?? Hyper 212+ is not in Singapore .....


----------



## Volkovy87

hi, dear TX3 EVO users, i have a question..

my i7 920 is polished, will this cooler fit perfectly, meaning it has a flat base, or does it need polishing? can i even polish it? (i have doubts because of the heatpipes at the base..)

thx.


----------



## dEaFTOLiGhT

I just got one of these, you can add me. In the stock configuration, it looks like the fan is an intake fan, bringing air into the heatsink. So I have the fan facing the front. Is that correct? I've been looking through this forum and it seems like some people have different opinions. And I don't know what they mean by having it on top.... the fan comes connected on the side.

I'm wondering if when they first released these, the fan didn't come pre-attached? Mine was pre-attached with the convex side out.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

I just got the Hyper tx3 evo for my i7 3770.. btw, anyone using it with their i7 3770? i wanted to know whats your idle temp.. mine idling 33~34C with room temp 24~25C.. Also whats the temp of i7 3770 at stock cooler, can anyone tell me? im too lazy to replace back and check..
















*Edit : Added 2nd fan that runs max speed (2200rpm (non-PWM)), idling around 27~30 now...


----------



## sanket779292

is there anyone with extra intel mountings or if not using (AMD setup) because my right side intel push/pull pin is broken

Can anybody help???


----------



## Neonic

I have this CPU cooler too and am looking to get a new 92mm fan to set it up for P/P however i had a question.

I read here that your Push fan should be the higher CFM one but if you run in PWM or at slower speeds how can i identify which one is now actually the higher CFM?


----------



## SimpleAndClean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neonic*
> 
> I have this CPU cooler too and am looking to get a new 92mm fan to set it up for P/P however i had a question.
> I read here that your Push fan should be the higher CFM one but if you run in PWM or at slower speeds how can i identify which one is now actually the higher CFM?


if the 2 fan are identical, it should run same speed.. else check if under bios or some other utility read like asus suite or speedfan...
imo, 2fan vs 1fan makes no diff.. maybe thats just my computer case..









*Edit : I have read somewhere that someone did the test setup of all possible situation, the best was Push 1 fan or Pull 1 fan with back case outake fan & grill removed...


----------



## Neonic

After researching a bit on the AMD FX owners clubs it seems this cooler isnt going to cut it for my chip

So i ordered an H100 last night, oh well, this cooler has served me well till now


----------



## DOS Chuck

My TX3 sits atop an AMD 955BE 4.05Ghz. I searched through here for an answer to what I'm about to ask but didn't find a definitive answer. I added a higher rpm/cfm fan to compliment the included fan. The second fan runs at 3500rpm and, I believe around 35cfm. Should the higher rpm fan be pushing or pulling? Does it make a difference? I also have a small (60mm) fan blowing in from the side of the case almost on top of the TX3. Is there a likelihood of disrupted airflow? Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

i found no difference but its best to use the higher rpm as pull.







thats what i did to mine before, now removed as it makes no diff in temp maybe 1~2C.


----------



## DOS Chuck

Thanks. I hadn't noticed any difference in temps myself either. I was just curious.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

thats why i removed mine.. ;P for some reason this cooler runs hotter now after i change my computer case..







prob gonna get some new cooler to replace it.. ;P


----------



## PunkX 1

Can I join?


----------



## Friction

Add me to the club please.

I have 2 Arctic Cooling F9 fans in a Push/Pull config. Here's 2 pics of it running.


----------



## charlie900

hi just built my first computer over the weekend and decided to swap the stock hsf with the cooler master tx3 hyper evo but i have a few questions installing it

does the fan blow on the heatsink or away? do i face the fan towards the front of my cpu?
what's the best way to apply the thermal grease on this? thanks everyone


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie900*
> 
> hi just built my first computer over the weekend and decided to swap the stock hsf with the cooler master tx3 hyper evo but i have a few questions installing it
> does the fan blow on the heatsink or away? do i face the fan towards the front of my cpu?
> what's the best way to apply the thermal grease on this? thanks everyone


Welcome to the club.

If you are going with just a single fan setup, then you want the fan on the back of the heatsink pulling the hot air away towards the back of your case. There should be an arrow on the fan - you want it to be pointing towards the rear.

The best way to apply thermal paste is to apply a small pea size amount in the middle of the cpu.


----------



## charlie900

so the fan blows away from the heatsink?
I've been reading about applying thermal greases on HDTs. do i need to fiil in the ridges between the heatpipes? (i'm getting it tomorrow so i haven't inspected it yet)

thanks again


----------



## Friction

Yes, the fan sucks/pulls the air away.

You only need to apply a small pea size amount in the middle of the cpu. When you put the heatsink on and put pressure on it, the thermal paste will spread out and cover the necessary area of the cpu. Check out this YouTube video to see how thermal paste spreads: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffK7L0Qj13Q


----------



## charlie900

thanks for clarifying. there's so many different ways of spreading now and it's rather quite confusing. reading this doesn't help especially when they go into the heat-pipe method. and the cooler master manual just throws more confusion.

I might just try the pea method.


----------



## SimpleAndClean

i did mine vertical line cuz mine was IB.. whats ur cpu?


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Yes, the fan sucks/pulls the air away.
> You only need to apply a small pea size amount in the middle of the cpu. When you put the heatsink on and put pressure on it, the thermal paste will spread out and cover the necessary area of the cpu. Check out this YouTube video to see how thermal paste spreads: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffK7L0Qj13Q


You sure? A push configuration would be better than pull only.


----------



## ShineGraphics

Thought I might join the club









Here's my rig. (Not much I know, plan on upgrading soon)










Hyper TX3 in push/pull


----------



## gizmo187

I got this cooler few days ago and i want to add another Blade Master 92 fan but how do i know is it a push or pull fan and wich one i need now the push or pull one? ^^


----------



## Frozenstar

Hi all,

i'm planning to install a Hyper TX3 EVO on an AMD FX-8350 8core 4ghz thingie..
Does anyone have the same setup? Any experiences?

I'll overclock, hoping for a larger margin, like 5GHz. Or forget that with this cooler?

(remained from my old setup, dont want to buy new cooler if not necessary)


----------



## hellojustinr

Want to join the club as well, just picked up this Rocketfish CPU Cooler (my second time!) at Best Buy as most stores around my area were closed when I got out of work (at 8PM) and I just really needed to get off that stock AMD cooler. There's something to be said about being able to pick a decent cooler up without getting ripped off







I got mines open box for $17 so it's not bad.

It's cooling my AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE just fine at 4GHz (idle temps hover at around 37C-40C at the lowest fan speed, horrible I know, but at max load with Intel Burn Test and such it maxes out at 55C and gaming wise it stays around 48C-50C which is perfect)

I have it running with just one fan at the moment so that may explain why the idle temps aren't that good, I can imagine it being around 33C-35C with a push-pull configuration, might just try that when I get around to buying a second 90mm fan.

Here are some pics


----------



## SimpleAndClean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellojustinr*
> 
> Want to join the club as well, just picked up this Rocketfish CPU Cooler (my second time!) at Best Buy as most stores around my area were closed when I got out of work (at 8PM) and I just really needed to get off that stock AMD cooler. There's something to be said about being able to pick a decent cooler up without getting ripped off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mines open box for $17 so it's not bad.
> 
> It's cooling my AMD Phenom II X4 975 BE just fine at 4GHz (idle temps hover at around 37C-40C at the lowest fan speed, horrible I know, but at max load with Intel Burn Test and such it maxes out at 55C and gaming wise it stays around 48C-50C which is perfect)
> 
> I have it running with just one fan at the moment so that may explain why the idle temps aren't that good, I can imagine it being around 33C-35C with a push-pull configuration, might just try that when I get around to buying a second 90mm fan.
> 
> Here are some pics


You could place the black mobo cable pass through behind your gpu. gives empty space at the back which may / may not affect airflow but i think its better.









Annotated with red circle to show you where.


----------



## hellojustinr

That's true, I should do that, never thought about that. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## koivu1

I just bought a TX3 myself ... is it too late to be added to the club? I will post pics of my rig ASAP. Thanks and cheers!

I was getting temps in mid 30's before the TX3 .. now runs idle at 26C now.

Case: CoolerMaster HAF 912
Mobo: Asus M5A97
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1045t @ 3.2ghz

200mm CoolerMaster Megaflow top fan (exhaust)
Stock 2x120mm CoolerMaster front fans (intake)
Stock 120mm CoolerMaster back fan (exhaust)


----------



## 331149

Welcome to myself. I joined and next week I'll have to un-join as I'm getting new hardware and a 212 =)

Pics


----------



## tw1st

Picked one of these up for my 3770K, but honestly probably should have went for the 212+ as the IB chips get very hot.

OC'd @ 4.3GHz with 1.195v

idle between 30-34
gaming 45-50
load 64-68

so far I'm pretty pleased, my only gripe is that I cannot get one of the pins to click, while it's in there pretty sturdy anyway, I'm nervous that one pin will one day come back to remind me "yup.... you should have listened". My thumb is still sore from trying to get that one pin to click :/


----------



## Belkov

Does TX3 Evo counts? Can i join the club? I'm using one of those coolers(stock) - i switch from Hyper 212 Evo because i needed it to cool other PC. My 2500K is clocked to 4.5GHz and max temps under full load using Prime are 66 degrees. Pretty nice performance for such a small and cheap cooler.









Although i must admit that i have a lot of fans...































Here's the image:


----------



## Melcar

I'm thinking of getting this cooler for an old Phenom 9650 to replace the noisy stock cooler (I'm using the cooler than came with my 965). I recently got a hold of a Contac 21 and that was a piece of crap in comparison; a whole 10*C hotter at load. The stock cooler keeps it at 60-65*C full load (2.7GHz @ 1.28v). You think the TX3 can keep similar temps. (I'm pretty sure it will at least be quieter)? It's either the TX3 or the Vortex Plus.


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this cooler for an old Phenom 9650 to replace the noisy stock cooler (I'm using the cooler than came with my 965). I recently got a hold of a Contac 21 and that was a piece of crap in comparison; a whole 10*C hotter at load. The stock cooler keeps it at 60-65*C full load (2.7GHz @ 1.28v). You think the TX3 can keep similar temps. (I'm pretty sure it will at least be quieter)? It's either the TX3 or the Vortex Plus.


I think you should see lower temperatures when you replace the stock cooler. I did when I changed mine on my 965.


----------



## Melcar

As long as I can get at least equals temps. it's cool. The main thing is the noise. That PC is not heavily overclocked and I just have it in the living room as a general use and light gaming machine.


----------



## Belkov

My stock cooler was awfull even on stock clock - under the same tests with prime, temps were going above 75 - almost 80 degrees, and then i've always stopped the test because of fear for my cpu. Now i have no problems at all. I must say that 212 evo is not so cooler than TX3 - max 5 degrees(under full load), although it is quieter. After all i think i'll keep TX3 for my PC, because my CM Elite 430 case is a tiny one and i don't like how 212 evo fits in it.


----------



## 1EvilMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melcar*
> 
> As long as I can get at least equals temps. it's cool. The main thing is the noise. That PC is not heavily overclocked and I just have it in the living room as a general use and light gaming machine.


It should work well for that. I set the speed down to 50% in the bios and it was the quietest fan I had.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> My stock cooler was awfull even on stock clock - under the same tests with prime, temps were going above 75 - almost 80 degrees, and then i've always stopped the test because of fear for my cpu. Now i have no problems at all. I must say that 212 evo is not so cooler than TX3 - max 5 degrees(under full load), although it is quieter. After all i think i'll keep TX3 for my PC, because my CM Elite 430 case is a tiny one and i don't like how 212 evo fits in it.


I've read that the 212 nearly touched the window of the 430 and that's why I went with the tx3. It looks great in that case.


----------



## Belkov

You are absolutely right - 212 evo is about 1 or 2 mm. shorter and almost touches the side of the case. It is an awsome cooler but it is very large for my beautiful little case... And like i said the difference in performance is not so big when talking about lite clocks. My motherboard is not so good for clocking so i would never try extreme clocks - this is one more reason to keep tx3 evo.


----------



## sithwarrior22

Has anyone had problems cooling a Phenom II x4 965 at stock?


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sithwarrior22*
> 
> Has anyone had problems cooling a Phenom II x4 965 at stock?


I actually built a system for a buddy of mine with that processor and it'll max out at 55c (core) when running prime95 for about an hour with the TX3 EVO in an old Chieftec Dragon case with only 1 80mm intake









It'll do fine, even better if you have better airflow which pretty much all cases have these days. I used MX-2 as paste if anyone was wondering.


----------



## sithwarrior22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBDK*
> 
> I actually built a system for a buddy of mine with that processor and it'll max out at 55c (core) when running prime95 for about an hour with the TX3 EVO in an old Chieftec Dragon case with only 1 80mm intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll do fine, even better if you have better airflow which pretty much all cases have these days. I used MX-2 as paste if anyone was wondering.


Thanks, I got some MX-2 laying around and there's three fan's in my K350 case


----------



## Roaches

Have this little beast in my HTPC build in my sig. Currently in Push/Pull configuration. Surprisingly it performs close to the 212 evo by a few degrees warmer when running Prime 95 for an hour.









sorry about the flash...its the only way to take a clear pic without ambient noise.


----------



## 331149

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Surprisingly it performs close to the 212 evo by a few degrees warmer when running Prime 95 for an hour.


Yeah you're not gonna see a whole lot of difference, not until your start overclocking then it's game over for the TX3


----------



## Belkov

it depends of the clock - my i5 2500k is clocked to 4.2GHz with no voltage changed and the difference with 212 evo is only 3 degrees. On 4.5GHz with small amount of voltage up the difference is slightly higher - 6 degrees(70 degrees fot the hotter core).


----------



## Nightfallx

has anyone tried to install a 120mm fan instead of the 92mm? and is it just me or is the 92mm fan LOUD.


----------



## Belkov

For me - it's not so loud... But i have a higher tolerance to loudness...


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> For me - it's not so loud... But i have a higher tolerance to loudness...


mine's not to bad, but when it gets a load up it starts to get loud lol.


----------



## Nightfallx

does anyone have an extra fan bracket i could have?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> does anyone have an extra fan bracket i could have?


Nope, but if you were in the UK that might have been a yes









Also are there many people still using TX3s? They don't seem to be very popular any more, where the 212s are still going strong for cheap cooling.


----------



## Belkov

well it depends of how you tread your cpu. If you don't clock too much - this is one of the best coolers. And for a smaller box it's the best. In my country it's a popular one, but still 212 evo is better and more popular. I made a change from 212evo to tx3 evo and i'm pleased. The difference is almost unseenable with lighter clocks, but it fits in my little case perfectly unlike 212 evo.


----------



## Scott1541

Yeah, I stopped using mine in my main rig when I started overclocking ivy. It just wasn't cutting it any more like it used to with my AMD Athlon. Plus I got rid of the mATX case that I originally bought it for, so I didn't need a small cooler any more.

I was going to swap it for a 212 but I got a used venomous x for the price of a new 212 evo. It's a few years old but it works, and looks great


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sithwarrior22*
> 
> Has anyone had problems cooling a Phenom II x4 965 at stock?


My Phenom ii x4 was fine @ 3.6ghz overclock


----------



## iamthehay

So, hello oh gurus of air cooled tech. I don't have a tx3 yet, but soon i will have two, I'm planning on running them on my playstation 3. The CPU and GPU are in line and spaced so the coolers have perfect gap for a fan between them, could I run a push fan then a pull fan that would push into the next cooler and a fan pulling out of the second. Would I need matching fans or gradual step down of flow? What do you think?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamthehay*
> 
> So, hello oh gurus of air cooled tech. I don't have a tx3 yet, but soon i will have two, I'm planning on running them on my playstation 3. The CPU and GPU are in line and spaced so the coolers have perfect gap for a fan between them, could I run a push fan then a pull fan that would push into the next cooler and a fan pulling out of the second. Would I need matching fans or gradual step down of flow? What do you think?


How are you going to mount them? Cut a couple of holes in the bottom, make up some mounting brackets then mount the PS3 in a raised up position? I've never come across anyone doing anything like this before but I see no reason why it wouldn't work, the TX3 is going to be a better cooler than those crap aluminium block heatsinks the PS3 comes with as standard.

I don't know if there will be space for a fan in between the TX3s, I can't remember how far apart the CBE and RSX are, but I'd go for all matching fans though however many are needed.


----------



## MrMD

I just bought and installed one of these for my AM3+ socket FX6300

however with the AM3+ socket i had to install it sideways, so the fan is on the bottom(a push fan) and all the heat dissapates to the north of the case,which heats up my Ram and SSD/HDD

Photo ======> http://postimg.org/image/xrwqp9lg7/

I have seen this screen shot showing a different method of threading through the retention bracket than shown in the Installation manual http://www.coolermaster.com/uploadfile/fileproduct_list/P13021804159d85/PRDPIC/b6686bff3bef45d213e854605411ac43_1361408991.jpg

Is this a safe/viable way of mounting this cooler?,would far prefer a for the heartsink/fan to be vertical rather than horizontal as it is now,so that my extraction fan can effectively suck the heat out of my Rig


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> I just bought and installed one of these for my AM3+ socket FX6300
> 
> however with the AM3+ socket i had to install it sideways, so the fan is on the bottom(a push fan) and all the heat dissapates to the north of the case,which heats up my Ram and SSD/HDD
> 
> Photo ======> http://postimg.org/image/xrwqp9lg7/
> 
> I have seen this screen shot showing a different method of threading through the retention bracket than shown in the Installation manual http://www.coolermaster.com/uploadfile/fileproduct_list/P13021804159d85/PRDPIC/b6686bff3bef45d213e854605411ac43_1361408991.jpg
> 
> Is this a safe/viable way of mounting this cooler?,would far prefer a for the heartsink/fan to be vertical rather than horizontal as it is now,so that my extraction fan can effectively suck the heat out of my Rig


It's made to be mounted both ways







In fact right now I have my TX3 mounted on my AMD rig just like it shows in the second picture


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> It's made to be mounted both ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact right now I have my TX3 mounted on my AMD rig just like it shows in the second picture


Ahhh excellent,will grab some more Thermal compound and remount it in a day or 2 then









thank you for your quick reply,will probily grab a second 92mm fan while i am at it









Edit: Actually,if i add the second fan on one of the two will have to be pluged into a molnex cable with a converter cable,so it it will always be goin att 100%.Should i have the push or pull fan plugged in this way?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Edit: Actually,if i add the second fan on one of the two will have to be pluged into a molnex cable with a converter cable,so it it will always be goin att 100%.Should i have the push or pull fan plugged in this way?


Why not just get a splitter and power both fans from the same fan header? That's what I'd do if I had a push/pull setup.

In reply to your question, if you did have one fan powered from a molex connector I'm not actually sure where it should go. All I could suggest is that you tested to see which way gives the best temps, or lowest noise if that's an issue for you as I imagine that one arrangement will be louder than the other. Also it's worth mentioning that you can get 12V, 7V and 5V from a molex connector, so it wouldn't necessarily have to be run at 100% if you decided to power the other fan this way.


----------



## knightshade91

Hi! 

I'm planning on buying the Hyper TX3 (EVO) for my AMD A4-3300 APU (FM1 socket)

I have the Gigabyte GA-A55M-DS2 motherboard pictured here: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3998#ov

I also use Corsair Vengeance RAM (tall heat spreaders).

My concern is if this Hyper TX3 will block the RAM (I only have 2 slots).

If so, is there a way to position this fan so it won't block any of the RAM?

Thanks in advance. I appreciate all suggestions..

Regards,
Rick


----------



## XxTyphoonxX

I have this cooler and loving It I have to fans on It the original and an thermaltake on my Apu 5800k and loving it.........


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightshade91*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm planning on buying the Hyper TX3 (EVO) for my AMD A4-3300 APU (FM1 socket)
> 
> I have the Gigabyte GA-A55M-DS2 motherboard pictured here: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3998#ov
> 
> I also use Corsair Vengeance RAM (tall heat spreaders).
> 
> My concern is if this Hyper TX3 will block the RAM (I only have 2 slots).
> 
> If so, is there a way to position this fan so it won't block any of the RAM?
> 
> Thanks in advance. I appreciate all suggestions..
> 
> Regards,
> Rick


Don't worry - it won't block the ram even if it is a high profile kit. I have 4*4GB vengeance and i don't have any problems with this cooler.


----------



## tetzumaru

Just got mine for $15.00. Fits thermaltake v3 w/ matx board. very close to ram though.
Love it great price!


----------



## Belkov

Yes. I took it for 12.5 EUR. For this price it's a great cooler.


----------



## bandots

I have too bro , put me on list okay


----------



## Hangger




----------



## Sinclair2k

Hi there, I am inteseted in this CPU cooler but i am afraid that it will block one or two of my RAM slots. Its Micro ATX Asus Z87M-Plus and i have this ram configuration in dual channel CORSAIR VENGEANCE 16GB (2 X 8GB). The case is a Thermaltake Versa II. The slots are very close to the socket...any reference or experience with a similar Micro ATX and this cooler? Is it ok if Iinstall it facing up instead to facing back?

Please, excuse for my poor english.


----------



## Shipw22

I've got one on my rig!


----------



## SLOWION

I've been running one of these babies in my FM2 build for a few months now


----------



## scione

Wow I didn't know there's a club for TX3. I was just googling for push, pull, or push/pull setup on my new TX3 that I just bought last week. I guess I'll need to update my sig too. Haven't been on this site for a while.

Edit: Also, if anyone is still reading this thread. What do you think max overclock on this would be for 3570K? I'm thinking to go 4.0GHz with turbo boost off.


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scione*
> 
> Wow I didn't know there's a club for TX3. I was just googling for push, pull, or push/pull setup on my new TX3 that I just bought last week. I guess I'll need to update my sig too. Haven't been on this site for a while.
> 
> Edit: Also, if anyone is still reading this thread. What do you think max overclock on this would be for 3570K? I'm thinking to go 4.0GHz with turbo boost off.


4.0ghz seems about right without the need to adjust voltage, Just check your temperature ceiling by running Prime95. If you think you have more headroom, it doesn't hurt to clock it a bit further.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scione*
> 
> Edit: Also, if anyone is still reading this thread. What do you think max overclock on this would be for 3570K? I'm thinking to go 4.0GHz with turbo boost off.


Indeed, people do still read this thread









I had my TX3 on my 3570K for a little while, I reached my current clock speed on it but the temps were too high, about 92°C IIRC. The only reason I'm still running at the same clock speed now is the voltage being quite high.


----------



## scione

Thx guys. Another question. My motherboard has 2 CPU fan connections, one is 3 pins and another is 4 pins.

Right now I hooked up the stock fan with the 4 pins. If I get another fan for push pull setup, should I get a Blade Master 92mm with 4 pins? or should I just get any Cooler Master 92mm with 3 pins?

I've heard somewhere that for push pull setup, I need the same cfm on both side. But only one of my fan is PWM so the second one would be on full blast.

I'm confused.


----------



## JoseTN

Hi. so glad to know there is a club for tx3 users.. May i join?









I am from India. I recently bought a CM Hyper TX 3 Evo to cool my FX 8350. really amazed with its performance. The ambient temp is around 32-34 degrees C, and my 8350 idles at 36 and the max temp under stress is around 55-56 degrees. I am planning to attach a second fan to lower the temps even further.

check out some of my pictures.
please excuse the quality of the pics..not much of a photographer


----------



## Belkov

Well, it is a dead thread...








I am waiting for months and still i am not in the club.


----------



## JoseTN

Well...Too bad..Was hoping to get some opinions from the experts.


----------



## Belkov

Ok, one advice - you really don't need а second fan. The difference is negligible...


----------



## JoseTN

Oh..I thought it would lower the temps more..
Thank you for your valuable advice.


----------



## Scott1541

You may get a couple of °C difference, but I don't think it's really worth the cost


----------



## Belkov

But it is true it is an awsome cooler for the price...








It even achieve to cool my 2500k on 4.5GHz...


----------



## JoseTN

I need every degree i can shave off.. Its summer here and the heat is unbearable.
the fx 8350 would melt under stock cooling!








Besides i hate the jet engine sound of the stock heat sink fan.


----------



## Belkov

You really don't need it. For more cooling just take a 212 evo or better cooler. But if you don't clock you don't need better cooling.


----------



## JoseTN

the hyper 212 evo would not fit my cabinet. i have a cm elite 310.
its a budget cabinet.. too lazy to splurge on a cabinet.








it was recommended by my computer dude.


----------



## Belkov

Ok, try with push/pull config, but you will decrease only about 2-4 degrees. And 55 degrees are very good for your cpu.


----------



## JoseTN

I am going to try to improve the case airflow.
I am considering these components..

http://www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=18161

http://www.theitdepot.com/product_quick_view.html?q=10855

What do you guys think?


----------



## SGY

What adapter do i need for P&P for a Hyper TX3? Both fans will be PWM.


----------



## JoseTN

My New Modifications
CM HYPER TX 3 EVO in PP configuration, CM Xtraflo Case fans red leds.


----------



## JoseTN

My Case Trolley for my CM Elite 310 case


----------



## JoseTN

Some new stuff

Dell S2240M Monitor,Edifier P3060 Speakers


----------



## JoseTN

My current temps and voltages


----------



## JoseTN

Do you mean an adaptor for connecting the fans to the MB?
Mine has 2 connectors labelled CPU FAN and CPU OPT. I connect my fans to those.


----------



## mull3r

so did the two fans in push pull config make a difference. im thinking of going the same route


----------



## JoseTN

It surely decreases the temps by around 5 degrees when the air conditioner is not running...


----------



## JoseTN

Make sure you get matched fans with same CFM/RPM.With anti vibration mounts if needed...


----------



## _Nikhil

@JoseTN - Hows the TX3 compared to intel stock? I was thinking of getting that one sometime soon. It doesn't comes with two fans; does it ?

I have the same case 310 & an overheating problem,


----------



## mull3r

Any suggeations on what fans i should get, im thinking of getting a hyper tx3 due to space constraints on a mini itx build. But im not sure how and where to get the extra 92mm fan. Noctua has some 92 mm fans but they arw of lower rmp and cfm


----------



## JoseTN

I got the same 92mm stock fan which comes with the hyperTX 3 from eBay...I also use 2 cooler master Xtraflo 120mm fans as case fans..


----------



## JoseTN

Its not hard to get the 92mm fan..just get one with an rpm range of 800-2000 max..


----------



## JoseTN

By the way, I have an AMD FX 8350..i think the stock Intel cooler is good enough for OC...


----------



## CuriousNapper

Is two fans much better than the one? Trying to find some posted temps


----------



## JoseTN

2 fans make litttle differerence in temps....around 2 to 5 degrees C.... important if you are overclocking..


----------



## Dan1104xv

Just picked up this cooler to replace my old AMD stock fan. My CPU used to idle at 50+ Celsius as my stock fan was becoming faulty, and the noise it makes when I'm playing video games is just unbearable.

While my temperature has improved significantly, I do have one concern about the fan's speed. At the moment, the fan sits at 2k - 2.2k RPM during idle, and goes up to 2.4k - 2.6k RPM during 80 - 90% load. The temps are great and it's rather quiet, but I hope this doesn't wear out my fan too quickly. I get that replacing a new fan shouldn't be a huge hassle, but I wouldn't want to wear it out so soon. Should I be concerned or is it just a non-issue?


----------



## JoseTN

From what i read , the fans have an rpm range from 2.2k to 2.8k.even under extreme conditions, the speed rarely exceed 2.6k as you mentioned..so there is some window of safety before any damage occurs...besides the fans have excellent quality bearings and dont wear out anytime soon...i always max my fans during summertime..the motherboard monitor keeps the speeds under control...dont worry...


----------



## guillots

hi, i have an i7 6700k with the tx3 installed and im having between 30° to 35° degrees on idle, and goes to 80° if load to 100% of usage. this is normal, isn t?
thanks!


----------



## JoseTN

It might be normal..but I have an AMD processor..someone else may be more knowledgeable about Intel processors..


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guillots*
> 
> hi, i have an i7 6700k with the tx3 installed and im having between 30° to 35° degrees on idle, and goes to 80° if load to 100% of usage. this is normal, isn t?
> thanks!


While I have 6700K I do not have TX3. That said if those are peak temps (spike temps) your temps are good. Spikes are 5-10c above operating temp, meaning mid to upper 20's idle and 70-75c stress test. Skylake seem to spike higher and more often than others.









I've found case airflow and the resulting cooler intake air temp is usually 10-20c warmer than room, especially when running full load. You might find "Ways to Better Cooling" link in my sig of interest. 1st post is index, click on topic to see it. 5th is a good place to start.


----------



## JoseTN

Dear doyll...you should get an TX 3....i am sure you will like it.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoseTN*
> 
> Dear doyll...you should get an TX 3....i am sure you will like it.


It's not a bad economy cooler .. and was quite good when it first came out. I know I shouldn't say it here but I will anyway. Even though it was a very good deal a few years ago, many other companies are now selling similar or better quality, similar or better cooling coolers at similar or lower prices.


----------



## Belkov

This cooler is awsome for the price, but i just installed U12S some weeks ago - really don't know how i used tx3 for so long...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> This cooler is awsome for the price, but i just installed U12S some weeks ago - really don't know how i used tx3 for so long...


NH-U12S is a good little cooler, but usually way, way over priced. It cools like many $30-35.00 coolers, but is usually much more expensive than that.


----------



## Belkov

Yes, it is expensive, but it is impressive cooler. I tried 212 evo before U12S and despite 212 is a nice cooler, U12S win with around 5-7 degrees during same tests and environment.

The tx3 evo was a very good choice for my retired 2500k @ 4.2GHz, but my 3770k @ 4.4GHz was a big bite for it. The difference between tx3 evo and U12S is around 13-15 degrees.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Yes, it is expensive, but it is impressive cooler. I tried 212 evo before U12S and despite 212 is a nice cooler, U12S win with around 5-7 degrees during same tests and environment.
> 
> The tx3 evo was a very good choice for my retired 2500k @ 4.2GHz, but my 3770k @ 4.4GHz was a big bite for it. The difference between tx3 evo and U12S is around 13-15 degrees.


Do you monitor cooler intake air temp or just use room ambient? As long as nothing else changed in your system when you changed coolers the cooler intake air temp may be similar for both. It's hard to be sure because the U12S has bigger fan moving more air. Of course if you changed anything else in your system the case airflow most likely changed too, and case airflow / cooler intake is somewhere between 3c and 25-30c above room ambient .. with no way of knowing what it is without monitoring it with a remote temperautre probe in front of cooler. This is biggest reason why temps vary so much in cooler reviews.


----------



## Belkov

I changed only the coolers.


----------



## JoseTN

Did some mods...changed my case from cm elite 310 to cm elite 311 usb 3.0...temps are much better with the tx 3 evo...since the psu is mounted at the bottom....used a 5.25 inch slot cooler as forced air intake...


----------



## JoseTN

Next step would be install my old fan controller on to the new case...


----------

